# Windows Update Assistant



## Mike (Feb 10, 2020)

I have had trouble with the little Acer Notebook, the
camera wouldn't work on its own, only in Skype, I
spoke for days over a period of about a month with
Acer people on their forum to try and fix it.

In the end I found some updates that failed, 5 of them
since August last year, so I went to Microsoft and read
all about the Update Assistant, it allows you to download
the latest version of windows 10 that you have on your PC
without losing any files images or installed programmes,
a great improvement from before when it didn't work!

Anyway I got it and let it run, it does take a few hours, but
worth the effort if you are having any trouble, it worked so
well on the little notebook that I also ran it on my desktop.

Two great results, I now have the latest versions of Windows 10
on two machines and both are running a lot quicker than they
were before.

I notice that the Microsoft Site I visited was a GB one, so you ask
Google if you want it and you will get a site for your own country.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2020)

When I get automatic updates from Microsoft my laptop is screwed up for about three days.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2020)

I keep "auto update" turned On in my system.  Most updates seem to occur on Tues. nights, and sometimes the larger updates require a System Restart....which can take 15 or 20 minutes.  When I get up on Wed. mornings, I do a quick check to see if a restart is required, and if so, I do it while I'm eating breakfast.  I've never had any "update" problems, but I suspect that those who don't update regularly have assorted problems.


----------



## Mike (Mar 2, 2020)

Give the update assistant a try fmdog, it will find
any missed updates, as Don says missed ones cause
problems.

Mike.


----------

